

Ask HN: If one wants to develop remotely, then which skills are in-demand? - checksum404

My list so far:
Web-related tech (html, css, js)
Rails
Wordpress<p>What else?
======
patio11
Conversational English ability. Ability to meet deadlines. Communication
skills, particularly with regards to regular progress updates and what is
required from the counterparty to meet deadlines. Whatever the inverse of
being a flake is.

Self-starter: the ability to drive the work forward without being explicitly
directed on every step which needs to happen. (For example, a client who says
"Make multi-factor authentication happen." does not want to have to explain to
you how to use Twilio and, in many circumstances, doesn't even want to have to
make the decision to use Twilio. They just want you to Figure That Out For Me.
The successful remote consultant would be able to say "We have options for
this. The most straightforward one is using cell phones. I recommend we do
that and use Twilio for it -- low cost and we'll be up and running quickly. I
estimate two days of work required for integration." "OK." _two days pass_ "As
promised, MFA now works in the system. See here. Any comments?")

There exist many developers in the world who would be stumped about that
instruction and reply "I need a spec for the multi-factor authentication
screens." Often, their expectation for level of detail required in that spec
would spell out every form element, database object, SQL query, and JSON POST
required to make the feature happen.

I'd recommend not being one of them. You get dramatically better work,
clients, and bill rates. (For a further bump on all three dimensions, position
yourself as the person who can tell a client that they need to have multi-
factor authentication _and_ how they're going to want to have you implement
it.)

~~~
codegeek
In other words, explain the "what" and not the "how". I have always felt that
this is a really key skill to have and even though it seems easy to do, it
never is.

------
loumf
I am a remote iOS developer. Beyond demonstrating that you have the necessary
skills, you need credible evidence you can work effectively as a remote. For
me, that was previous remote work and working as an independent consultant.

This will be something that they will try to evaluate, so it's best for you to
be ready with proof that you can do this (even better -- proof that you
already did it, with references).

Some timezone overlap is also important -- even if they don't say it is, you
are setting yourself up for failure if you don't have some.

The tech you list is not the part you should try to work on for remote (beyond
what you'd do for any job). It would be a far better use of your time to do a
consulting gig (OF ANYTHING) where you weren't in the same geographical
location as your client.

Incidentally, I found my job via StackOverflow, using an RSS feed on remote
jobs. There were several a day with tech all over the map.

------
iends
As far as languages goes it seems to be mostly Ruby(Rails), with some JS
(Node.js, Angular.js, React, and Ember.js). If you're a senior developer there
seems to be some jobs open in Python and Go (maybe this is because what I Iook
for).

I had a hard time finding remote Python job about 3 years ago as more of an
intermediate dev.

~~~
atomical
How are those projects using Go? Web apps?

------
seekingcharlie
I'd say UI/UX design too - it's relatively easy to get to a somewhat
proficient level & it complements what you're already doing. The ability to
design & develop a website through 1 contractor is a lot easier than finding
2.

------
BorisMelnik
I think you are spot on with your list so far, add in PHP if you want to be a
great WordPress developer.

Add in some UX skills and like patio said conversational English and you can
probably stay busy most months.

